# Anyone else play draw something and actually try?



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

My friends guess before I'm finished drawing normally and complain I take too long. 

Ever since using the dx instead of the d2 my draw somethings have improved due to screen size.

Sent from my unicorn covered droid x


----------

